# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Diskriminacija temeljem trudnoće i materinstva - ANKETA

## puntica

*Pravobraniteljica za ravnopravnost spolova provodi istraživanje na temu „Diskriminacija temeljem trudnoće i materinstva – iskustva trudnica i žena s malom djecom na hrvatskom tržištu rada“ te ovim putem poziva sve trudnice i majke sa djecom do dvije godine starosti da dobrovoljno ispune anonimnu anketu u elektronskoj verziji koja se nalazi u nastavku teksta.*



Poštovane majke i buduće majke!

Potaknuta pritužbama i tekstovima o diskriminaciji trudnica i žena s malom djecom na tržištu rada koje učestalo nalazimo u raznim medijskim izvještajima odlučila sam iskoristiti svoje zakonske ovlasti i provesti istraživanje kako bih dobila detaljniju predodžbu ovog oblika društvene nejednakosti žena. Žene koje planiraju trudnoću, trudnice, žene na rodiljnom dopustu i žene s malom djecom predstavljaju jednu od najugroženijih društvenih skupina s obzirom na izloženost spolnoj diskriminaciji na tržištu rada. Istovremeno, ne postoje sustavno prikupljeni podaci koji bi jasno ukazivali na raširenost ovog oblika spolne diskriminacije.
Oslanjajući se na svoje ovlasti odlučila sam napravit značajan korak kako bi se to promijenilo.
Cilj ovog istraživanja je prikupiti podatke o oblicima diskriminacije s kojima se susreću žene od strane poslodavaca na hrvatskom tržištu rada za vrijeme svoje trudnoće odnosno povodom korištenja svojih zakonskih prava vezanih uz trudnoću ili brige za malu djecu. S obzirom na ovakav cilj Vaša pomoć u obliku sudjelovanja u istraživanju nam uistinu puno znači. Istraživanje se provodi putem ankete koja se sastoji od niza pitanja i u potpunosti je anonimna. Istraživanje se provodi na temelju članka 19. st.2. al.5. i 6. Zakona o ravnopravnosti spolova (NN 82/08). Podaci koje dajete koristit će se isključivo u statističke svrhe i neće se objavljivati pojedinačno.

Preliminarni rezultati i zaključci ovog istraživanja bit će objavljeni u Izvješću o radu pravobraniteljice za ravnopravnost spolova za 2012. godinu koje pravobraniteljica podnosi Hrvatskom saboru, a koje će biti dostupno na internetskim stranicama Pravobraniteljice za ravnopravnost spolova (http://www.prs.hr) u svibnju 2013. godine, dok će do kraja ove godine također biti izdana publikacija sa cjelokupnim rezultatima istraživanja.

Također napominjem, ukoliko ste sami žrtva diskriminacije temeljem trudnoće ili materinstva ili poznajete osobu koja je, možete se sa punim povjerenjem pritužiti i obratiti mom uredu za pomoć koju Vam mogu pružiti u okviru svojih ovlasti putem obrasca za prijavu na
internetskoj stranici Pravobraniteljice za ravnopravnost spolova (http://www.prs.hr – s desne strane na naslovnici 'Obrazac za prijavu') ili telefonskim putem ukoliko trebate samo pravni savjet.

Unaprijed Vam zahvaljujem na sudjelovanju, srdačan pozdrav,

Višnja Ljubičić, dipl. iur., pravobraniteljica za ravnopravnost spolova

UPITNIK ZA ISPUNJAVANJE: http://hendal.dyndns.info:8080/webca...id_project=228

----------


## maria71

jel se moze  ovaj post kopirati na fejs, tj jeste li stavili na rodinu stranicu na fejsu ?

----------


## puntica

> jel se moze  ovaj post kopirati na fejs, tj jeste li stavili na rodinu stranicu na fejsu ?


jesmo
ovo je današnje https://www.facebook.com/udrugaroda/...=share_comment
ovo od prije par dana https://www.facebook.com/udrugaroda/...5?notif_t=like

----------


## maria71

hvala puno

----------


## Jadranka

Dobro, kakva je ovo gramatika u anketi? :O

----------


## puntica

> Dobro, kakva je ovo gramatika u anketi? :O


ne pitaj  :Rolling Eyes: 
izbacilo me iz takta, stvarno su trebali bar lekturu napravit

----------


## *meri*

ne mogu otvoriti upitnik

----------


## Tiziana

Niti ja

----------

